# fursuit sex



## larmes (Mar 2, 2012)

serious question everyone, how do you feel about fursuit sex? would you ever want to see videos of it or sth??
if so what would you want to see in it? gender preferences? @__@ whatever you want, i want to hear it!

please though. this is a serious question and i'd like mature answers u_u


----------



## Vega (Mar 2, 2012)

I feel like this should be put in "The Den" instead of here.


----------



## Smelge (Mar 2, 2012)

If anyone says they don't do it, they are lying.

It's always kept secret from all the normal people, but every real furry has a fursuit, and every single one has the Strategically Placed Holes. The only reason a furry will not engage in fursuit sex is when they are single.


----------



## larmes (Mar 2, 2012)

if it should be moved i apologize for putting it in the wrong section! and would ask a mod to please move it for me.

but what i'm asking, is that as furries, would you want to see >others< engage in fursuit sex?


----------



## Tango (Mar 2, 2012)

Smelge said:


> If anyone says they don't do it, they are lying.
> 
> It's always kept secret from all the normal people, but every real furry has a fursuit, and every single one has the Strategically Placed Holes. The only reason a furry will not engage in fursuit sex is when they are single.



So I'm not a real furry? Well fuck!


----------



## larmes (Mar 2, 2012)

doesn't matter if you personally have a suit and engage in sexual activities or not!! i'm just asking if you'd want to see others do that. ><


----------



## Aidy (Mar 2, 2012)

Why are you even asking, you aren't one of those weird furries who direct porn videos are you?

No, I would not like to see fursuit sex >:c


----------



## Aetius (Mar 2, 2012)

What in the holy fuck OP?

You deserve to be sent to a camp far far away.


----------



## larmes (Mar 2, 2012)

;3 why you gotta be that way?


----------



## Aidy (Mar 2, 2012)

larmes said:


> ;3 why you gotta be that way?



This is FAF, not SF. If you want to ask this shit go over there, they'll welcome it MUCH better than we will, it's for your own good. Trust me.


----------



## Zenia (Mar 2, 2012)

I think that fursuit sex sounds disgusting, expensive and very uncomfortable and excessively sweaty. No thanks.



larmes said:


> as furries, would you want to see >others< engage in fursuit sex?


Absolutely not.


----------



## Keeroh (Mar 2, 2012)

It just sounds... so wildly uncomfortable. It's a giant mascot costume, hot as hell, little ventilation, and you want to be bangin' someone in it? That just sounds like a recipe for a heat stroke. 

If that's what gets your jimmies happy, then good on ya. I just don't think that's something that sounds all too fun. Nor would I want to get a relatively expensive costume mucked up with assorted bodily fluids.


----------



## Smelge (Mar 2, 2012)

See what I mean. All complete liars. They do it every night. Except for Tango. He has to do himself.


----------



## larmes (Mar 2, 2012)

Aidy70060 said:


> This is FAF, not SF. If you want to ask this shit go over there, they'll welcome it MUCH better than we will, it's for your own good. Trust me.



uh sorry? i'm just trying to get people's opinions as a whole. i'll try there though, thanks.


----------



## Aetius (Mar 2, 2012)

Thingymabob said:


> It just sounds... so wildly uncomfortable. It's a giant mascot costume,* hot as hell*, little ventilation, and you want to be bangin' someone in it?



Murr.


----------



## The_Mask (Mar 2, 2012)

Heat stroke? Sounds fun.
Somebody kill this thread with fire.


----------



## Aidy (Mar 2, 2012)

larmes said:


> uh sorry? i'm just trying to get people's opinions as a whole. i'll try there though, thanks.



You don't understand what I mean, people aren't going to give you serious answers here as this forum isn't obsessed with sex whereas SoFurry is. If you want to stay, fine, but I'm going to wish you good luck if this doesn't get locked soon.


----------



## Tango (Mar 2, 2012)

Smelge said:


> See what I mean. All complete liars. They do it every night. Except for Tango. He has to do himself.



Smelge, I now want to give you a back rub with a piece of 2x4 until the cops come to make me stop.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Mar 2, 2012)

They should really hire more competent security guards in order to keep Denizens inside the Den.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Mar 2, 2012)

Tango_D said:


> Smelge, I now want to give you a back rub with a piece of 2x4 until the cops come to make me stop.



This is signature worthy.


----------



## Smelge (Mar 2, 2012)

Ibuuyk said:


> They should really hire more competent security guards in order to keep Denizens inside the Den.



And you out of everywhere.


----------



## Cocobanana (Mar 2, 2012)

This thread has all the answers I expected, and more. 

Where did the sexual revolution brought on by Prince and Madonna disappear to? :V


----------



## Smelge (Mar 2, 2012)

Cocobanana said:


> Where did the sexual revolution brought on by Prince and Madonna disappear to? :V



Prince became a massive throbbing penis, and Madonna sucks massive throbbing penis, so they negated each other.


----------



## Cocobanana (Mar 2, 2012)

Smelge said:


> Prince became a massive throbbing penis, and Madonna sucks massive throbbing penis, so they negated each other.



No, she swallows female erections because that's en vogue and striking.


----------



## DW_ (Mar 2, 2012)

I would post the This Thread Is Ass button but image code is disabled here iirc, so I'll do it this way:


THIS THREAD
---- IS ASS ----


See what I did there? 

Also, I swear we've had this exact same thread at least five times while I've been here. IIRC last one got someone banana'd.


----------



## Aetius (Mar 2, 2012)

Ibuuyk said:


> They should really hire more competent security guards in order to keep Denizens inside the Den.



Camp guards arn't cheap these days.


----------



## Zoetrope (Mar 2, 2012)

Read thread name. Immediately say 'ew'.

This is tied with, if not worse than, people who modify teddy bears with fleshlights. And for the love of god, no, I never want to see a video of it.


----------



## Aidy (Mar 2, 2012)

Crusader Mike said:


> Camp guards arn't cheap these days.



This is why you force people into the military


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 2, 2012)

Please refrain from starting explicit topics. 
Tasteless, man...


----------

